# [Mise à jour] povray-3.7.0_rc3 (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

J'ai procédé à la mise à jour de mon système de bureau et il me reste un "package" récalcitrant: media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3

Toutefois, l'opération n'a posé aucun problème sur mon ordinateur portable.

sortie d'emerge

 *Quote:*   

> ar cru libvfe.a vfecontrol.o vfeprecomp.o vfedisplay.o vfe.o vfesession.o vfepovms.o vfeplatform.o unixoptions.o platformbase.o unixconsole.o 
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libvfe.a
> 
> make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3/work/povray-3.7.0.RC3/vfe »
> ...

 

Il semble que le problème vienne de la bibliothèque boost mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Je ne suis pas contre un peu d'aide et quelques suggestions seraient les bienvenus pour me permettre de résoudre ce problème.

D'avance merci

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Sun Dec 11, 2011 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Il n'y a pas assez d'info avec ça. Il faudrait que tu nous postes ce que te dit le message :

```
emerge --info =media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3

emerge -pqv =media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3
```

Et aussi, un petit

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3/temp/build.log
```

quelque part serait le bienvenue.

Là, c'est trop succin.

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Voici les éléments demandés, en espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'éclairer sur les références manquantes.

emerge --info =media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

emerge -pqv =media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ] media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3 [3.6.1-r4] USE="X tiff -debug% -openexr% (-svga%)" 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

extrait de cat /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3/temp/build.log

 *Quote:*   

>  * Package:    media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_rc3
> 
>  * Repository: gentoo
> 
>  * Maintainer: lavajoe@gentoo.org
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

Visiblement, povray a des soucis avec boost-1.46. Vu ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389529

Il semblerait qu'il faille, via "eselect" mettre boost par défaut en 1.42

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Le bug cité ne correspond pas à mon problème.

J'ai fait l'essai dans le doute mais j'en suis exactement au même point donc je pense que le problème vient d'ailleurs.

Thoma

----------

## Leander256

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -pipe -Wno-multichar -Wno-write-strings -fno-enforce-eh-specs -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DPOVLIBDIR=\"/usr/share/povray\" -DPOVCONFDIR=\"/etc/povray\" -pthread  -Lyes -Lno -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L/usr/lib  -L/usr/lib -o povray disp_sdl.o disp_text.o ../vfe/libvfe.a ../source/backend/libbackend.a ../source/frontend/libfrontend.a ../source/base/libbase.a ../source/libpovray.a -lSDL -lSDL -lpthread -lXpm  -lSM -lICE -lX11  -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lrt -lm -lboost_thread-1_35  -pthread
```

Le problème vient du fait qu'il essaye de linker sur boost 1.35, cf -lboost_thread-1_35 mais je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi. Chez moi il le fait bien sur boost 1.46:

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -pipe -Wno-multichar -Wno-write-strings -fno-enforce-eh-specs -march=native -O2 -pipe -DPOVLIBDIR=\"/usr/share/povray\" -DPOVCONFDIR=\"/etc/povray\" -pthread  -Lyes -Lno -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L/usr/lib64  -L/usr/lib -o povray disp_sdl.o disp_text.o ../vfe/libvfe.a ../source/backend/libbackend.a ../source/frontend/libfrontend.a ../source/base/libbase.a ../source/libpovray.a -lSDL -lSDL -lpthread -lXpm  -lSM -lICE -lX11  -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lrt -lm -lboost_thread-1_46  -pthread
```

Si tu utilises bien eselect pour choisir la version de boost disponible sur ton système, je te suggère de faire un rapport de bug.

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Finalement, en faisant:

 - un "emerge --unmerge =dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5",

 - puis un "revdep-rebuild" et

 - finalement un "emerge --update povray"

le problème est résolu.

Effectivement, Leander256 avait raison en soulignant qu'il essayait de lier boost 1.35.

Thoma

----------

